#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Certificação Novell CLP ( Certified Linux Professional)

## -thiago-

Fala pessoal, 

Eu com mais uma galera do trampo estamos em treinamento de SUSE e prestes a prestar a certificação CLP da Novell, gostaria de saber se alguém tem algum simulado dela ou sabe + ou - como que é a prova ou aonde que eu posso encontrar dicas sobre ela, não consegui encontrar muita coisa na NET  :Frown:  

Vlw,
Thiago

----------


## ruyneto

cara voce sabe onde faz essa prova?? o que precisa?? pq tava vendo sobre ela e tambem nao achei mta coisa, e alguns me disseram que precisa da LPI pra fazer ela sabe de alguma coisa??

falows

----------


## -thiago-

> cara voce sabe onde faz essa prova?? o que precisa?? pq tava vendo sobre ela e tambem nao achei mta coisa, e alguns me disseram que precisa da LPI pra fazer ela sabe de alguma coisa??
> 
> falows


Opa, acredito que por enquanto somente na Novell, vc pode obter bastante informação sobre o assunto no próprio site da Novell, não é necessário ter LPI, mas é recomendado, estou fazendo treinamento na CNT Brasil (www.cntbrasil.com.br) e ta sendo show de bola, se quiser, me add no MSN que te mando alguns materiais que possuo...abraços

MSN - [email protected]

Thiago

----------

